# Secondary male infertility looking for ivf clinic recommendations



## Millie-moo66 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi everyone. 
So after our success 2.5 years ago, sadly I find myself back here, looking for advice and some recommendations for ivf clinics (both nationally and internationally) 
We were due for our first round of ivf back in November 2015, due to my husbands poor sperm count and quality. We miraculously managed to conceive 2 weeks becore the cycle began and have been trying for baby number 2 for over a year now. We sadly lost a little boy in May this year and are desperate to try again. 
My friend has recommended a clinic in Athens (serum) but I was wondering if any of you could either give me some feedback or other recommendations for clinics which specialise in male in male infertility?
Many thanks xx


----------



## Jessica7 (Sep 1, 2014)

Can’t recommend the Lister highly enough. We have severe MF and saw Dr Ramsey privately for anSSR and then ICSI with the lister. Our Fets were unsuccessful but both fresh icsi cycles resulted in babies - a boy and the twins! 

Let me know any questions- but they are wonderful. Xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am sorry you are going through this. I do not know whether my clinic specialises in male infertility, but I am happy with treatment and service they offer.


----------

